# Preview of War of the Burning Sky #9 - The Festival of Dreams



## RangerWickett (Nov 18, 2007)

This was a spur of the moment thing, but I wanted some advice on the opening scene in adventure 9, so I asked for some help on the Rules forum, and then posted an excerpt from the adventure. You can read it here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3893314#post3893314

Note, there are spoilers for that adventure, namely the stats for your first foe. Do not read this if you're playing in the game.


----------

